# Paste PDF within outlook message



## tg93135 (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a way to paste a PDF [the actual pdf body, not the file as an attachment] in an outgoing Outlook piece of mail. Assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

in adobe, choose the Graphic select tool, copy and paste it into your email


----------

